# Lowrance GEN 3 12"



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok... this is my 3rd season w/ the new to me boat and I need to fully understand the operation of the sonar/ side scan for the GEN 3..

up to now I have bee really confused w/ the operations and I hate to say it the owners manual is not really clear on the function of each selection.

the functions are not user friendly.


Willing to "hire" a teacher....
or is there a class?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

YouTube


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

YouTube, Lowrance has online tutorials. For viewing recorded files at home on your PC, try Reef Master software, Lowrance sonar viewer isn't available any longer. I may be able to answer basic questions, as I only use the GPS, bottom finder and structure scan features.


----------

